# UKC opinion



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There's 5 UKC shows this weekend and I could potentially make as many as 4. Since I haven't entered yet, it would be $25/show. I'm thinking of showing Nikon, maybe just one day for 2 shows. However his ears are still recovering from bug bites, and he blew all his coat. If this were an SV type show I wouldn't care. Being out of coat might knock him back a few places and be mentioned in the critique but won't actually cost him a "rating". How do the UKC judges look at those types of things? If it's not even worth showing him then I won't waste my time and money, but he hasn't been in a UKC show since he was NLC puppy and I want to start earting his points.

This is what he looked like Sunday as far as his coat being out (he's still shiny but the coat is just so flat, not even worth trying to fluff up)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

He looks great, enter him.


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I've been thinking about it all morning, in regards to I kind of want to do it now.







Maybe Sunday because we don't HAVE to visit Joe's parents then we could do it another weekend... I'm glad you asked about the ear thing; I am curious to see what people say since Schumi's are like that too.</span></span>


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Becky I think if I go I'll do the two Sunday shows. I don't really want to go two days in a row (especially with club on Friday). Maybe we can ask what Carole thinks..... b/c I forgot about Nikon's limp, which comes and goes.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you end up going? I don't think it matters in a UKC show, although I guess it depends on the judge. They really emphasize minimal grooming necessary, etc. I took Izzy to a show as an extra dog to help my friend try to finish her male. She had blown coat, and was filthy, I hadn't bothered to give her a bath since I decided to go to the show about 20 minutes before hand. Figures, my filthy girl took BOB in both shows and placed in groups!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this thread was from the show "results"


----------

